# KDS Meet / Open day



## Kelly @ KDS (Aug 4, 2008)

Hi Guys

Here are some random pics from the KDS meet today.

All photos taken by Kons , I was too busy running around trying to keep everyone happy , so say I have an headache is an understatement, I am buzzing

























































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































Great day, perfect weather, brilliant company, all went smoothly could not ask for more.

Got the DODO Juice / KDS advanced training day to look out for in next few months. 
And also holding a Training Day at Shinearama too this year for all those's guys that are not from the south of the country

Kelly

www.kdsdetailing.co.uk


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

cool pics, thanks for organising this again Kelly :thumb:


----------



## R0B (Aug 27, 2010)

Excellent pictures.


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Looks like you had a fantastic day and excellent turn out , some very nice motors, loving that red Alpina


----------



## 123quackers (Jan 29, 2009)

Looks like great time was had by all :thumb:


----------



## TUBS (May 9, 2006)

Looks a great day out, have always admired your setup and work, a real pro !


----------



## Ultimate Shine (Jun 3, 2008)

What a meet, totally awesome:doublesho:doublesho:doublesho:doublesho

Kelly no wonder you are buzzzzzzzing after an event like that:thumb:


----------



## Danno1975 (Mar 30, 2009)

Shame I had to miss it, was in Brum at Cadbury world with the kiddies .

Looks like an awesome day.


----------



## Mr Yeth (Mar 31, 2011)

Was there today and got some good sound advice from 1 of Kelly's team. 

Thanks


----------



## mcwharam (Apr 23, 2008)

those photo's are excellent - top job,

Looked like a brilliant day - well done.

Martin


----------



## adlem (Jul 6, 2008)

Great photos and it was a brilliant day - thanks to all involved :thumb:


----------



## ford nut (Dec 12, 2011)

Great day, Amazing cars , and lots of good advice and tips from all, A special thanks to Kelly and Kev, great to meet a lot of members and put a face to the names. Also great to meet the man behind bouncers 22... cheers Jay....:thumb:


----------



## turboyamaha (Nov 18, 2010)

Great day today had by all, good to put some faces to names!! Bouncer really does look like a bouncer!!


----------



## ford nut (Dec 12, 2011)

hes a pussycat.......:lol::lol:


----------



## HeavenlyDetail (Sep 22, 2006)

Shotgun on the trip to Shinyland


----------



## Kelly @ KDS (Aug 4, 2008)

HeavenlyDetail said:


> Shotgun on the trip to Shinyland


well i wont have to ask for permission now 

Kelly

www.kdsdetailing.co.uk


----------



## Indi (May 12, 2010)

Thanks to all for organising what looks like a great day, :thumb:
sorry I missed it but the great pics make we want to miss
the next one even less..

Well done to all who made it..


----------



## mjh760 (Dec 6, 2011)

Wow that looks like a superb day, loving the dodo juice van, I know I know, a GT40, An Italian stallion amongst others & I have to get the wow factor over a van lol!! Seriously though would love to have gone!!!


----------



## sm81 (May 14, 2011)

What is that blue lagoon? Which manufacturer wax/sealant?


----------



## adlem (Jul 6, 2008)

sm81 said:


> What is that blue lagoon? Which manufacturer wax/sealant?


It's a rather special wax created by Jay (The Bouncer, the man behind Bouncer's 22) of which only 13 prototype pots are in existance. The smell is divine! :argie:


----------



## gb270 (Aug 22, 2008)

Looks like a great day there.


----------



## afry (May 28, 2010)

Thanks to all for organising a great event, was a very enjoyable day.


----------



## djdarren (Oct 17, 2011)

Was a great day. Awesome Kentish weather. Could of spent some serious £££££'s in the Snapon truck  Did walk away with a bag full of Gtechniq goodies  luckily Rob said the price quietly so the wife didn't hear


----------



## gtechrob (Sep 11, 2006)

nice shots kons - that new self healing tape is furkin awesome!


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

Kelly @ KDS said:


> well i wont have to ask for permission now
> 
> Kelly
> 
> www.kdsdetailing.co.uk


Double Shotgun :thumb:


----------



## gtechrob (Sep 11, 2006)

djdarren said:


> Was a great day. Awesome Kentish weather. Could of spent some serious £££££'s in the Snapon truck  Did walk away with a bag full of Gtechniq goodies  luckily Rob said the price quietly so the wife didn't hear


heh - good stuff - i know that script - it normally ends up with an expensive dress getting bought :lol:


----------



## craigeh123 (Dec 26, 2011)

adlem said:


> It's a rather special wax created by Jay (The Bouncer, the man behind Bouncer's 22) of which only 13 prototype pots are in existance. The smell is divine! :argie:


i was chatting to the guy that won the blue lagoon i got to have a look and smell of it - it looks awesome and it smells of sweets , if it gets made ill be getting some !


----------



## Roy (Jan 17, 2007)

Thanks to all, had just an awesome day, still on wind down mode :thumb: 

Cheers to Kelly and team, Kev, Dodo Juice guys, Marc, Gtech Rob, Bouncer and Shiny Phill.
Apologies if i've forgoten anyone as may heads banging.

Roy.


----------



## Roy (Jan 17, 2007)

gtechrob said:


> that new self healing tape is furkin awesome!


Glad you liked it, must admit first time I saw that demo (wire brush anyone) I thought they had slightly lost the plot :thumb:


----------



## HeavenlyDetail (Sep 22, 2006)

Johnnyopolis said:


> Double Shotgun :thumb:


First 2 lines


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

Guys I had a wonderful day today , The best day so far this year for me by miles, been waiting this day for months, it was certainly a very pleasant meet, and plenty of wonderful and down to earth people from this forum, nice for me to place a name to the members on here, I met them direct :thumb:, and above all I loved seeing all the cars and chatting to the members in the meet; everyone was very genuine and kind, Thanks :thumb:

Many thanks Kelly for organising this event, plus Kev as well :thumb:


----------



## HeavenlyDetail (Sep 22, 2006)

Trip tdi said:


> Guys I had a wonderful day today , The best day so far this year for me by miles, been waiting this day for months, it was certainly a very pleasant meet, and plenty of wonderful and down to earth people from this forum, nice for me to place a name to the members on here, I met them direct :thumb:, and above all I loved seeing all the cars and chatting to the members in the meet; everyone was very genuine and kind, Thanks :thumb:
> 
> Many thanks Kelly for organising this event, plus Kev as well :thumb:


Congrats for coming 3rd in Show and Shine :thumb:


----------



## Miguel Pestana (Feb 16, 2012)

that's awesome, wish i could go to one of these meetings one day


----------



## Kelly @ KDS (Aug 4, 2008)

This is the best part of the day for me :thumb:










What a great touch

kelly

www.kdsdetailing.co.uk


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

HeavenlyDetail said:


> Congrats for coming 3rd in Show and Shine :thumb:


Thanks Marc, I really appreciate this, in matter of fact I was gobsmacked, I honestly thought I had no chance  I was very surprised with the results and outcome, thank you :thumb:

Plus it was a very impressive day for me, seeing the members on here face to face, and chatting to them, everyone was so pleasant and down to earth :thumb:

A special Thanks to all the organisers for the event, the show and shine judges, Bouncer for his kind heart, and Kelly, plus G techniq and Shinearama for there excellent customer service and hospitality; It's one day i will never forget 

Kind Regards

Trip tdi


----------



## Foxx (Jul 5, 2011)

Awesome pics that just make me even more jealous I couldn't come down with Shiny Phil to be on "take pictures of awesome cars without drooling too much" duty ^_^


----------



## Kobeone (Dec 14, 2011)

Kelly @ KDS said:


> This is the best part of the day for me :thumb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I love this stuff, cant wait for it to be released. Jay is a great bloke and it was interesting to hear about his research and his products.

Thanks again Kelly for a cracking day :thumb:

Rich


----------



## e32chris (Sep 21, 2011)

wow, nearly didnt make it as the fan decided to explode on my car and destroyed the radiator...this was at 8pm on friday, after some searching managed to source a new one get everything fixed on the sat.

what a great day!!! fantastic weather, people and cars. got some very useful info from kellys team and i huge thank you to bouncer for the prizes donated, i have the pot no. 2 of the blue lagoon wax and have already lined up 2 cars to try it out! cant wait 

again thanks to kev and kelly for putting on this meet hopefully the success of sunday will mean another get together wont be too far away


----------



## n_d_fox (Apr 18, 2007)

Couldnt make it down due to other commitments but looks like a thoroughly chilled out, fun packed day (just as they should be).

Will keep an eye out for the Shinerama day and see if i can get to that.


----------



## 123quackers (Jan 29, 2009)

Danno1975 said:


> Shame I had to miss it, was in Brum at Cadbury world with the kiddies .
> 
> Looks like an awesome day.


I don't know about Brum but the avatar BUM is awesome:lol:


----------



## Foxx (Jul 5, 2011)

123quackers said:


> I don't know about Brum but the avatar BUM is awesome:lol:


Heh, I thanked your post by accident. I need MOAR COFFEE.


----------



## 123quackers (Jan 29, 2009)

Foxx said:


> Heh, I thanked your post by accident. I need MOAR COFFEE.


No worries Foxxy!!

look at the avatar post number 8# and you won't need the coffee but you will still come back and thank me


----------



## AcN (Nov 3, 2010)

Whyyyyyy did i miss that day ? (maybe because my mom asked - forced - me to drive her to the airport :wall: )

Wanted to know more about Gtechniq Exo


----------



## McClane (Dec 9, 2010)

Great day, great people, great thread. 

Can't remember if I've thanked Rich for the lanyards properly - IMO helped enormously as an icebreaker!

Trip mate, I hope you enjoy your DA, you'll be winning next time out :thumb:


----------



## Magic Detail (Jul 25, 2010)

Looks like a great meet! The Enzo is full of want. :doublesho



Foxx said:


> Awesome pics that just make me even more jealous I couldn't come down with Shiny Phil to be on "take pictures of awesome cars without drooling too much" duty ^_^


Hey, you got your fair share of car porn on the same day without having to travel darn sarf! :thumb: That reminds me, have you and Neil got your hearing back yet??? :lol:


----------



## Foxx (Jul 5, 2011)

123quackers said:


> No worries Foxxy!!
> 
> look at the avatar post number 8# and you won't need the coffee but you will still come back and thank me


Knew a girl like that once.*

*IN MY MIND


----------



## Foxx (Jul 5, 2011)

paragon said:


> looks like a great meet! The enzo is full of want. :doublesho
> 
> hey, you got your fair share of car porn on the same day without having to travel darn sarf! :thumb: That reminds me, have you and neil got your hearing back yet??? :lol:


I can hear, I just have no bass response


----------



## 123quackers (Jan 29, 2009)

Foxx said:


> Knew a girl like that once.*
> 
> *IN MY MIND


Sorry mod's if this is not allowed

YEP!! my way we call that a BUBBLE BUTT!!! or perfection will also do:argie:


----------

